# Happy Thanksgiving



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just wanted to wish everyone a safe & Happy Thanksgiving 

For the first time in about 10 years I am not spending Thanksgiving here at home. My kids and I are heading up to Indiana to spend the holiday with my family. It will be the first time in many years that all my siblings/step siblings <except 1 sister> will be together, and the first time I've gone home to visit in about a year and a half. 
My husband won't be able to go with us, so I am making a small turkey & dinner for him tomorrow.

Saturday we are having a surprise birthday party for my oldest daughter while we are up there. She turns 16 on Monday. She will have a blast.
I'm taking her to get her hair cut this afternoon, she's really excited about it and looked on line to find a hairstyle she wants. Surprising coming from my tomboy  Of course she has no idea about the party, she just wants her hair cut for her the holidays/her birthday.

So much to be Thankful for this year <as always> ♥

What are everyone's plans?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like you're going to have a busy time! Happy Birthday to the daughter! We're going to drive a whole 3 miles to my parents...does that count as travel??? LOL We are also celebrating my Dad's 80th bday! His bday is on Sunday but we'll have family here for Thanksgiving so doing it then.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Where in Indiana? My husband's family is from Kokomo (though his parent's live in SC now). I haven't been yet, but we're trying to plan a trip soon since his grandparent's are 98 and 96. 

We're going to SC to see his family Thursday and coming back early Friday since my mom will be feeding the goats while we're gone and I don't want it to be too much of a burden on her. His family doesn't do the traditional Thanksgiving meal, which DH and I both love, so we'll probably have a small Thanksgiving dinner when we get back, possibly with my parents. 

I hope everyone has a very happy and safe holiday!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am the "old" grandma! (Wow, when did that happen? :shocked My adult kids (3) and their families will be coming to my house
for dinner. I am cooking! (I do that, once a year!) But, before that, I have to shovel
out the house! All the goat stuff that needs to go in the new barn is currently living on the 
heated back porch and kitchen! (all the stuff that needed to be protected from freezing).

The college age son is staying in Tenn. He has too much work to get done. So, probably
12-14 people. Will be fun- will be really good when everyone leaves! (sorry, I am awful!)

Happy Birthday to your daughter and have a safe trip! 

To all the TGS folks, Happy Thanksgiving and drive safely if you travel!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Home and no kids planning on coming home. :sad:


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

I leave tomorrow morning to pick up my Marine son from base. He gets 4 days leave. It's a 4 hour drive one way plus Thanksgiving eve traffic and crappy East Coast weather. I wouldn't have it any other way! Last year he couldn't get leave so it was the first time we didn't have our boy with us for the holiday.

Thanksgiving day we will drive to my family's gathering about 2 hours away. 

So thankful for the time we get to spend with family. 

Hope everyone here has a safe Thanksgiving.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too Hoosiershadow! Happy Sweet Sixteen to your Daughter! Hope y'all have a wonderful time and a safe trip.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving as well...and best birthday ever so far!!!

This will be our first ever Thankgiving with out our Daughter... She and her hubby moved to Alaska last Feb....Its been a hard year....but we have so much to be thankful for and will count each one!!! And we will still have a house full!! ( easy when you have 8 kids lol)


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I know what that is like PowerPuffMama. When our son was in Iraq the whole family went to Disneyland for Christmas. Those pictures still make me cry; they just do not look right. That was back in 2005 but the memories remain. Happy you get to have him this year.

We had a huge weekend last week for my MIL's 90th birthday. Dinners out and a huge party! And family from everywhere. We are also leaving for a week in Death Valley on Sunday. So, long story short, we are spending Thanksgiving Day butchering 11 chickens so my son will not have to care for them. It is also because they are ready and Thursday is the only day to do it and have them all processed before we leave.
After last weekend I really do not mind. Two big family affairs would just be too much so close together.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Home and no kids planning on coming home. :sad:


Aww I'm sorry. I would come visit if I was close  or you could totally take my place lol
Well I'll be the black sheep here lol I am dreading it!!! My sister and brother will come over, my sister is a city girl so kids can not get dirty (or poop on them ) so they stay in the house. I'm NOT a inside person so it drives me crazy. But it will be interesting because I am unhooking the wifi and cable  but I am happy my kids get to see their cousins because it doesn't happen very often.
A happy thanksgiving to the rest of you 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! I'm enjoying hearing everyone's plans! To everyone traveling, enjoy and be safe. 

I usually cook a big ole spread, but not this year. Gotta keep it simple this time. We are still going to have our favorite food though. Skipping right to the Turkey, dressing, cranberry sauce sandwiches! :yum: I'm giving the girls bread making lessons tomorrow......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------

